# Got my mount back



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2019)

First 10 point I’ve ever shot.  Unofficially scored at 137 gross.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2019)

Great looking buck and mounting job. 
I like seeing a taxidermist spread the ears on a wide buck.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 29, 2019)

Good Looking Buck & Mount Right There!! Congratulations!!


----------



## HughW2 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2019)

He’ll hang proud , congrats on a beauty !


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 30, 2019)

That is awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## RootConservative (Jan 31, 2019)

Congrats! Mount looks great.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 31, 2019)

Goodern!!


----------



## critterbait (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice !!!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabun (Feb 5, 2019)

Yesir!  Great looking deer!


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Feb 7, 2019)

Quite worthy of the mount and one to be very proud of. Congrats!


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice!

My taxidermist estimates July on mine.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 7, 2019)

Taxidermist had this one since Nov. 2017.


----------



## Dub (Feb 8, 2019)

Great but and super looking mount.  

Congrats !!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 9, 2019)

Great deer! Your old lady's making you hang him at the firehouse?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 9, 2019)

?, not quite.  The man called and said it was ready so I went and got it!  She did say enough though, 3 deer and 3 turkey fans is about all she’ll allow.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 10, 2019)

Very nice! 
I just picked up one last week. My wife said the same thing, so I’ve moved a couple to my office.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruiser!  A nice mount to boot.  Congrats!


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 13, 2019)

great work on the mount.  i got one almost identical in hancock county - could be his twin brother -  and your mount is so much more well done.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 14, 2019)

Little’s Taxidermy in Cordele, Ga. did the mount.  He’s good, but his turn around is slow.


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 14, 2019)

the best taxidermists have slow turn around ha!


----------



## albrown100 (Feb 17, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> First 10 point I’ve ever shot.  Unofficially scored at 137 gross.View attachment 957450View attachment 957451


Great lookin mount and buck !! Congrats


----------

